# What is your belly shape saying? ..something to keep me occupied:)



## N27murray

Ok, I'm trying to figure this out...

if your belly grows out to the front that means boy and if you grow all around its a girl...or so they say ...right?

I'm just curious how many of you mommies this was true for.


Im still very early in my pregnancy but I've already noticed my love handles at the back/sides have disappeared and my belly is sticking out the front pretty far. I seem to be shifting all my weight from everywhere else and pushing it all out front. I've thought this baby was a boy from the very beginning (despite having two dreams its a girl). We are staying team yellow until baby is born so I need all these old wives tales and tricks/tips to keep me occupied.

what other "at home" gender predictors can I try? 

thanks ladies


----------



## mara16jade

I'm short (almost 5'2") and I'm mostly sticking straight out. Its a little hard to say "all over belly" or "sticking straight out belly" since my torso is short....so not much room for baby anyways. But my DH and sister say my belly is mostly sticking straight out. And we're having a boy. :)

And for "at home gender predictions" every single one I tried (I think all but one?) said girl! LOL :shrug:


----------



## cflower04

I've always heard - if you're showing at the back it's a boy; and if you're showing more at the front it's a girl!


----------



## N27murray

cflower04 said:


> I've always heard - if you're showing at the back it's a boy; and if you're showing more at the front it's a girl!

that's what I always thought too! But then the last few weeks I've been reading it the other way around. That's why I'm so confused lol


----------



## mara16jade

Well, here's me from about 4 hours ago. lol

Spoiler
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/20140313_075107_zps783b10e9.jpg

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/mara16jade/20140313_075217_zps35291656.jpg


----------



## N27murray

I'm obviously not as big as you since I'm just starting second tri but that looks like the shape I'm beginning to take on. 
hmmm...... :) thank you for sharing that :)


----------



## pooch

The chinese gender prediction has been right for me both times, even this time when i swore i was having a boy since my cravings were different! I gain weight evenly in general and it has been the case with both pregnancies so i'm not sure if that was a predictor or not?


----------



## Gizzyy

mines kind of out front not all around. I'm having a girl x This was me at 24 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







photo 2 (17).jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## N27murray

I just did the Chinese gender predictor and it says BOY ...this stuff is neat :)

what's the one where you hold a string over your belly or something?


----------



## Literati_Love

Mine is just out front and I don't know the gender yet.


----------



## JoJoB

Im carrying all over, front and sides and im carrying a boy so not true for me x


----------



## Bell23

Mine is out, all belly. Its a boy :) however, EVERY wives tale said girl so they didn't work at all for me.


----------



## ChristiansMum

With DS I was all out front, you couldn't tell I was pregnant from behind but with DD I put on weight EVERYWERE! In my face and everything x


----------



## greenpear

Wives tales didn't work for me the first time. I only carried in front, couldn't tell from the back, carried pretty low (because I have long torso) and Chinese pregictor said Boy as well. Weellll....my daughter is a tomboy for sure but with all the girly bits :rofl: 

This time around I don't know yet for sure who I'm having but pregnancy is pretty much the same as last one


----------



## AyrasMommy

here is info on the string test!


The string wont move if you are a virgin. 
but it will predict future pregnancies and also tell you what you've had already. It will read abortion and miscarriage. 

We do it with a string and a ring over the hand, palm down. 

Circle for a girl, back and forth for a boy 
We put the ring back down on the hand in between each child, that is how you know twins our not (the ring will move, stop and move again) 
because some people in other versions of the test allow the string to stop and go on its own.


----------



## MoominJ

I'm having a boy, only got a neat bump out front... Nowhere else yet

The Chinese gender prediction was right for me too


----------



## mrsmummy2

I was all round with my first (girl) and gained weight all over. 
This time I'm definitely all in front & gained no weight except the approximate weight baby should be at this point. this time it's a boy :)
I don't think it's real, because my friend was all in front and had a girl... but it's fun to guess :)


----------



## JackJack82

Chinese calendar said girl. I'm having a boy. My daughter I carried all over. My first son Basket ball..

Pic says it all. 25 weeks today. Basketball belly again lol
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-13 16.06.55.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mummafrog

I'm definitely carrying all round, even though I haven't gained weight the bump is spread around the side of my belly hehe and it's a baby girl in there! True for me :)


----------



## cflower04

I'm having a boy and I don't really have a bump yet! I just look a little chubbier than usual.


----------



## AussieChick

My Belly is very forward! Chinese calendar said Boy, 20wk scan confirmed BOY! :happydance:


----------



## tryfor2

Last pregnancy I carried all in front and high, Chinese gender chart said "boy" and I had&#8230; a BOY! This time I am carrying similarly (though it's still early), Chinese gender chart says GIRL, and we're Team Yellow so who knows! (I think it's a boy though.)


----------



## Gizzyy

Tbh I think it's how you're built and your body shape and height not to do with the gender. Like some people have a predisposition to gain weight on their hips/thighs/bum and others belly/boobs.


----------



## J.Entwistle

With DS i had a really neat basketball bump, no weight anywhere else and didnt look pregnant from behind. 
This time i started off weighing stone less and size 6, have gained back handles and only the tiniest hint of a bump. My hips have gained side saddles too. Urgh. 2 weeks to find out! All the wives tales say girl- we shall see!


----------



## N27murray

Thanks ladies :)

I plan on having lots if fun with this until baby arrives:)


----------



## N27murray

Well I just did an online quiz that says there's a 66.7% chance I'm having a girl. Ohhh the suspense! :)

to be honest, dh and I are hoping for our first to be a boy but really all that matters is that he/she is healthy.


----------

